# will black people be culturally dominant in america in 20 years?



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

i think it might be so. they've been suppressed for a long time, which builds up energy. they were hampered a long time by restricted access to the institutions of power and education in our society. but now they have the internet. the internet changes the game. dispersed, disadvantaged groups, groups pushed aside by mainstream society, gain most from the internet. they don't need mainstream institutions anymore, they can create their own. they don't need anyone to educate them, they can do it themselves.

culturally, black people are hungrier than white people. they've been hungry for a long time, and now they have a big, giant opportunity in front of them. you think they're not gonna snatch that shit up?

i think a wave of energy has been building for centuries under the surface in our society and now it's approaching land. 

think about the jews and how their experiences with repression strengthened them culturally and led them to play a disproportionate role in positions of power. (nttawwt)

rap music is aspirational. white music is not aspirational. 


that's a theory anyway. what do you think?






[oh gosh i neglected to add a poll. :sad:]


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

i just don't understand how a thread about black people can have zero responses. did i really write the boringest op of all time?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Nope, it'll be my people.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Nope. I see no evidence for black people being "hungrier" than white people, lol what does that even mean? Also if anything Chinese and other Asian cultures will reign supreme over America in the next 20 years, just look at how many places have Chinese food, Japanese food, Thai food. Plus everything is made in China, Vietnam, and India nowadays so they are going to be the real culture powerhouses of the coming decades.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Black people are kind of screwed; There's _still_ a lot of racism against them that's holding them back. I read the other day that recent black college graduates are way more likely to not be hired by employers than other races.



ArmchairCommie said:


> Nope. I see no evidence for black people being "hungrier" than white people, lol what does that even mean? Also if anything Chinese and other Asian cultures will reign supreme over America in the next 20 years, just look at how many places have Chinese food, Japanese food, Thai food. Plus everything is made in China, Vietnam, and India nowadays so they are going to be the real culture powerhouses of the coming decades.


Nah, I don't think so. We're already a huge influence on Asian cultures, along with the rest of the world. People around the world are learning English, and China is slowly moving towards more social freedom due to western cultural influences. However, we're also influenced by Asian culture, for example all the anime fans in the USA.

If anything, there will be a cultural integration of Western culture and Asian culture because of Asia's rising economic success.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

No.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes. You could argue that they already are culturally dominant. Traditional American culture has hit a major roadblock as the American Dream has died and the middle class is shrinking. Traditional American culture has always been incredibly fragile anyways. I mean, our society is built upon the need to prove worth based on one's ability to produce and accumulate. It's not exactly intrinsically rewarding or attractive to anyone who doesn't achieve the ideals of "success". 

Just look at Millenials. They're a group characterized by open-mindedness and frustration with a system that is screwing them over. They're a group who sees a lot of problems caused by older generations. They're a group who has been repeatedly criticized for "cultural appropriation" by all sides. 

Honestly, this is a great question that I'd never even thought of before. But I think it's really interesting to think about and I definitely believe black culture is growing in dominance.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Well as far as I'm concerned the only culture America exports that is worthwhile is the inner city hip-hop culture; which is mostly a black dominated field. That's the shit! Everything else is a bit crap though, I'm sorry to say. Nobody cares about the NASCAR culture for instance, or those weird dudes who live off the grid.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Nope. Hispanic(s) are _dominating _+ expanding rapidly (via) cultural / language here - _et al _much more than white(s), black(s) - Asian(s) are working their ways up there mostly (via) the West Coast.


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

hispanics and asians may be increasing in numbers, but so far i dont see them producing as much culture that makes its way into the mainstream.




ArmchairCommie said:


> Nope. I see no evidence for black people being "hungrier" than white people, lol what does that even mean? Also if anything Chinese and other Asian cultures will reign supreme over America in the next 20 years, just look at how many places have Chinese food, Japanese food, Thai food. Plus everything is made in China, Vietnam, and India nowadays so they are going to be the real culture powerhouses of the coming decades.


rap music is hungry. whiteboi music is not hungry. listen to it.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Not where I live, I believe our culture will stay like this:


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

The Internet means nothing if people discriminate and won't give you a home loan for a decent rate, or a job because your name rhymes with "honda".


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

JTHearts said:


> Not where I live, I believe our culture will stay like this:


That's deep south shite. In the shithole of the US of A.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

floodbear said:


> rap music is hungry. whiteboi music is not hungry. listen to it.


yep.

destruction breeds creation. black people draw inspiration from their ancestors' struggles and use it as fuel in their work and art. they have passion and soul and fire and it's infectious. you can hear it in their voices when they sing, when they give speeches, even when they make jokes, and you can see it in their walk, like they walk to make a point, and it spreads like wildfire. but it only affects those who can relate and sympathize so the ignorant can't see or feel it but they will soon enough and when they do it'll hit them, when they least expect it, like a thousand knives.






my ancestors were oppressed, killed, pitted against each other, stripped of their culture and land, but they fought back in the name of freedom, peace, and survival, and because of this i've always related more to black people than i ever have white people, and it's why hip hop, soul, and rnb invoke so much emotion in me. it's raw. sometimes angry and provocative but what it lacks in tact it makes up for in honesty.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

no, there's not black people immigrants overflowing in the us anymore, so theres no reason to why they would increase in population


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Interesting question. Black culture is definitely seen as COOL in some places/demographics because it's associated with struggle, toughness (tryna look ghetto...) etc and also moral high ground in a sense. I just wonder, even if black culture keeps gaining more and more steam, will it still be credited to black people... or will it just be appropriated by the general population and cease to be seen as black at all? 
But maybe there will still benefits to black people if something that originated as part of their culture becomes mainstream, even if its discredited? because it will make them look more mainstream. 

It is true, at least in my area (mid atlantic/ middle class/ college/ relatively liberal etc), that white people are appropriating more and more elements of black culture, and theres not such a strong divide anymore. black culture has been changing dramatically, and white people are clearly showing a tendency to grab parts of it.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

floodbear said:


> hispanics and asians may be increasing in numbers, but so far i dont see them producing as much culture that makes its way into the mainstream.


The problem is that it often gets hijacked by white people. (Disclaimer: I am a white people.) Black people may produce culture that makes it into the mainstream, but they don't get the credit. Just look at rock and roll, for instance. It has its roots in black created genres such as R & B, but it has become a white dominated genre. Now of course white people getting into these genres wasn't completely a bad thing initially, since it probably helped bridge the racial gaps. It's just that we've failed to fully acknowledge the cultural contributions of black people. In 20 years, that will likely still be an issue. Could black people get more influence in that span of time? Possibly, but more influence =/= dominant. It's going to take a lot to challenge the dominance of white culture.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Let the Hispasian invasion begin. We'll do your homework, then mow your lawn


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

floodbear said:


> hispanics and asians may be increasing in numbers, but so far i dont see them producing as much culture that makes its way into the mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when was rap music mainstream?? I know no one at my school who listens to it, though perhaps it is because of the fact that I live in an upper middle class neighborhood so maybe I am too privileged? Seriously though, if you think that black culture is going to become dominant than you are delusional, if anything blacks having been declining both in birth rates and in their impact on the national culture. Also in regards to the Hispanics and Asians comment, what about tacos and noodles? Also FYI, in like all major cities there is bilingual support of some kind for Spanish speakers. Plus did you know how many Ph.D students are from Asia nowadays? Demographically and culturally Hispanics and Asians are on the rise, that is a fact.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

*Just because there's a lot more of 1 race than another doesn't mean the race with the higher population is culturally dominant. *Just look at South Africa: blacks have always outnumbered whites in that country, but because of apartheid in the past, white people were culturally dominant.





Angelic Gardevoir said:


> The problem is that it often gets hijacked by white people. (Disclaimer: I am a white people.) Black people may produce culture that makes it into the mainstream, but they don't get the credit. Just look at rock and roll, for instance. It has its roots in black created genres such as R & B, but it has become a white dominated genre. Now of course white people getting into these genres wasn't completely a bad thing initially, since it probably helped bridge the racial gaps. It's just that we've failed to fully acknowledge the cultural contributions of black people. In 20 years, that will likely still be an issue. Could black people get more influence in that span of time? Possibly, but more influence =/= dominant. it's going to take a lot to challenge the dominance of white culture.


^Winner winner chicken dinner^ 



ArmchairCommie said:


> Since when was rap music mainstream?? I know no one at my school who listens to it, though perhaps it is because of the fact that I live in an upper middle class neighborhood so maybe I am too privileged?


What state do you live in?




Noctis said:


> That's deep south shite. In the shithole of the US of A.


yo DoN't MeSs WiTh TeXaS

(Please mail me out of Texas.)


----------

